# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-15ТМ, Трумпетер 1/48

## Kasatka

Наверняка многие из вас помнят, мое описание одной из версий, как поправить геометрию трумпетеровского Су-15ТМ.

Статья была опубликована на нашем сайте и для тех кто хочет еще раз посмотреть - вот ссылка - http://modelism.airforce.ru/workshop/su-15tm/index.htm



С того времени много воды утекло и немного моделей сделано.

Су-15ТМ превратился в долгострой и до сих пор не собран.

Однако, я все-таки потихоньку, время от времени его ковыряю и достиг определенного прогресса, с которым и хотел бы познакомить достопочтенных коллег.

После того как модель была распилена и склеена, в нее был вклеен кокпит, сопла (кажется смоляные от Loose Models), нос был приклеен так чтобы исправить его угол.

После этого началось самое интересное. Передняя кромка крыльев была подправлена как я описывал в своей статье.

Ниши шасси были дополнены проводкой согласно фотографий.

Модель расшита по чертежам и на нее нанесена заклепка. Почти вся, которая есть на чертежах. Заклепки не считал, но их много! =)

Вот то, что есть на сегодняшний день =)

Работы еще много, но модель все-таки надеюсь закончить. 

Буду рад любым советам и комментариям!

----------


## Kasatka

еще фото..

----------


## Kasatka

и еще..

киль..



низ фюзеляжа в районе ниш шасси





стык крыла и фюзеляжа был не самый лучший, пришлось подкладывать кусочки пластика

----------


## Kasatka

... иначе крыло очень сильно опускалось вниз



начало работы на нишами шасси

----------


## Kasatka

продолжаем работать над нишами







Так выглядят ниши тормозных щитков (Эдуард)

----------


## Kasatka

сопла



готовые к покраске ниши

----------


## Kasatka

а так модель выглядит сегодня

задута Алкладовским алюминием для выявления царапин и утяжин. Теперь чистить, подправлять расшивку и готовить к покраске. Параллельно надо работать над мелочовкой.

----------


## Kasatka

НеОмеговская передняя ниша шасси



загрунтованная ниша основных шасси





Створки воздухозаборника (Парт)



ну вот пока все..

буду работать дальше.

Буду рад комментариям и советам!

----------


## Nazar

Очень хорошо Сергей, возможно в скором будущем сам возьмусь за эту непростую модель.
Кстати купил себе на него ПВД от Квикбуст, штука классная в отсутствии PVD , но пока так и не понял толком как ее грамотно собрать.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо!


я в свое время купил PVD на все что можно было, в том числе и на Су-15ТМ. Квикбуст тоже очень неплохо выглядит, но собирать надо...

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Серега, че то смущает меня нос на фото, он ппц какой длинный, ты его не пилил? Там явно много лишних см.

----------


## Kasatka

В чертежи вмещается. Может изза ракурса длина такая

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Красиво !!!Аккуратно !!!
Но ......заборники на ТМа не очень похожи,боковины корпуса с верху скруглить надобно (этим оптически можно немного поправить неправильную "впуклую" Трумпетерскую спину).
Нос смотриться не совсем верно скорее всего потому,что нужно  сечение между самим обтекателем,и боковиной передней части (до козырька фонаря ) исправлять.Там оно плавно переходит из плоского в круглое,а у Трумпа,резкое расширение,как розочка.

На прикрепленной фотке хорошо видно сечение передней части и округлость спины.

А вообще,повторюсь:модель смотриться здорово,надо-бы и свой блин доделывать.

----------


## Kasatka

Женя, не совсем понял, что ты имеешь ввиду.

Доберусь до дома, посмотрю модель, чертежи и фото

----------


## Serega

> Серега, че то смущает меня нос на фото, он ппц какой длинный


 - вот мне тоже так показалось.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Женя, не совсем понял, что ты имеешь ввиду.
> 
> Доберусь до дома, посмотрю модель, чертежи и фото



Серег,про скруглить боковины,имел ввиду это:где красные стрелочки,сточить надобно,правда тонко там.(Я у себя из нутри эпоксидкой проливал. )Тогда спинка будет более правдоподобно смотреться,и вмятина на спине (см.синие стрелочки),оптически будет меньше бросаться в глаза.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот,смотри:на реальном аппарате такой четкой грани по верхнему срезу нет.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Про переднюю часть,имел в виду это :район обведенный красным,нужно выводить миллипутом,там примерно до начала козырька фонаря,боковину нужно делать более круглой,постепенно сводя в плоскость к воздухозабрнику.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот,на первых двух фотках,очень хорошо виден Трумпетерский косяк передней части,а в реале немного не так.

----------


## Kasatka

Женя, понял, спасибо! Подумаю, что еще можно сделать.

----------


## Kasatka

По поводу носа
я кажется понял в чем дело и почему он кажется длинным

на самом деле при вкладывании модели в чертеж 48го масштаба она просто идеально сейчас в него входит по длине.
На 1м фото хвост и нос чуть выходят из чертежа изза искажений фотографии



вот на этом фото - нос снят отвесно



а теперь обратите внимание где заканчивается носовой обтекатель согласно нанесенной мной расшивки! Изза того что она нанесена неверно - нос удлинился. 



Но это легко исправить. Как и то, что отметил Женя. А вот с "боками" придется повозиться..

Еще одна проблема, которую я не решил тогда когда пилил, а сейчас уже поздно - это хвост. Он чуть уже, но это ведет к тому, что стабилизаторы встанут неправильно.
Только недавно меня пробила идея, что надо было просто распилить хвост по вертикали посередине и вставить туда вставку. И уже от новой ширины отходить при работе с соплами.. Теперь же уже поздно. Придется подумать, как исправить положение со стабилизаторами..  У кого какие идеи?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Сергей - если хвост не трогать (расшивка - респект!), то трогайте стабилизатор! Нарастите его половинки для нужной конфигурации сопряжения.

----------


## Kasatka

> Сергей - если хвост не трогать (расшивка - респект!), то трогайте стабилизатор! Нарастите его половинки для нужной конфигурации сопряжения.


Да, скорее всего так и сделаю. Наращу в корне стабилизаторов пластиком до нужного размаха с учетом стреловидности.

Так.. на недельку перерыв. Улетел на родину Ю2

----------


## FLOGGER

У них вообще хвостовая часть, и хвостовой кок в частности, сделаны неправильно. Я бы сделал новую.

----------


## Kasatka

ну что же..

как заметил Евгений.. борта нужно стачивать..

полчаса работы на борт и они готовы

точил лезвием ножа и потом пилками для ногтей.

----------


## Kasatka

с одной стороны пластик сточился и треснул, пришлось расширять трещину и заливать внутрь вдоль стенки вязкий супер-клей. Затем щель заложил кусочками пластика и снова залил супер клеем. Немного подчистки, затем задул белым тамиевским грунтом для проверки результата.









На мой взгляд теперь обводы выглядят довольно близко к реалу.
Теперь буду работать над носом.. =)

----------


## Kasatka

с момента прошлого поста прошло 50 минут, к этому времени я нарастил бока под кабиной и попытался исправить "худобу" модели в носовой части, на которую указал Евгений.

Теперь нужно время чтобы милипут застыл и, думаю, завтра начну придавать нужную форму с помощью пилок.

Милипут укладывал пальцами, смачивая их периодически. В некоторых моментах использовал "дантистские" лопатки.

----------


## Kasatka

Работы конечно предстоит еще много... зашкуривание, грунтовка, нарезание расшивки, заклепки... Но, мне кажется, результат будет стоить того =)

----------


## Kasatka

что-то милипут пока не застыл..

----------


## Kasatka

Короче, эта хрень так и не застыла..

содрал все что сделал до этого... 



попробую еще один раз..

Какие будут советы, комментарии?


=)

----------


## Kasatka

продолжаю разговор с самим собой =))

может хоть потомкам будет интересно.

Проблема с миллипутом оказалась скорее всего в том, что я плохо смешал две его части. С белым миллипутом это сделать легко, так как обе части практически одного цвета и поэтому трудно определить когда они смешались достаточно хорошо.
поэтому рекомендую делать это по времени - мешаем 10 минут хорошенько. В таком случае точно хорошо перемешается.

Я сделал именно так и снова нанес миллипут на модель размазывая его с водичкой. Уже через пару часов миллипут был твердым. Подожду до завтра и начну обтачивать.

----------


## fsl

Почему не интересна,очень даже,с удовольствием смотрю,мой лежит в "долгой"коробке,там еще и с фонарем проблема,он как сбоку так и сверху неточен.Уж коль пошла такая переделка,наверное есть смысл отодрать ВЗ удобнее будет фюзеляж шпатлевать.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Сереж,а у меня вопросец по решеточкам Партовским,которые с верху ВЗ и корпуса в районе ВЗ :ты их на клей клеил,или паяльником впаивал,дырчики под ними пропиливал ? Здорово смотрятся.

----------


## Kasatka

fsl, спасибо =) уже все сделал без отрыва ВЗ =) Если бы оторвал то наверное никогда бы эту модель не закончил =) 

Женя, травло вклеивал без паяльника. Хасевской стамеской слегка углубил посадочные места и затем на каплю жидкого суперклея вклеил. главное суперклея не переборщить.

Закончил зашкуривание боковин фюзеляжа, результат мне понравился. Теперь когда нос лежит в чертеже, то обводы модели и чертежа совпадают полностью. Кривизну проверял старым способом "по тени". Вроде все ок. Наверняка несовершенно, но гораздо лучше чем было. Задую сегодня грунтом и буду резать расшивку.

----------


## Kasatka

вот так сейчас выглядит стабилизатор.

немного откорректирована передняя кромка, нанесена расшивка и клепка.
нужно еще подогнать под чертеж место для руля направления и сам РН.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> вот так сейчас выглядит стабилизатор.


Это больше на киль похоже. Совсем одичал в своей Англии...

----------


## Kasatka

Сорри, конечно же киль =) думаю о стабилизаторе, пилю киль =)) Исправлять не буду - посмейтесь =) Юра, ты что такой злой? =))

еще немного прогресса:
от РН отрезал небольшой кусок, который должен быть на киле. Приклеил его к килю. Перенес верхню петлю крепления РН на КИЛЕ. Осталось зашпаклевать прорез на РН и сделать новый чуть ниже.

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати, со стабилизаторами разобрался.. 

поскольку они сами по себе длинее, то изза того что фюзеляж в хвосте уже чем должен быть, размах стабилизаторов и стреловидность, если его совместить с узким фюзеляжем совпадает с чертежами. 


Немного нужно будеть подправить законцовки стабилизаторов.

И подумать как их правильно присоединить к модели. Ибо если приклеить так как предлагает Трумпетер, то получится во так:



а они должны быть горизонтально расположены.
Буду либо подпиливать, либо подклею пластик по углом..

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Исправлять не буду - посмейтесь =) Юра, ты что такой злой? =))


Я не злой, мне просто смайлики лень ставить.

----------


## Kasatka

Задул наконец-то грунтом

кое-где вылезли мелкие косяки, но их уже буду устранять в ходе нарезки убитой расшивки и клепки..







Сфоткал Ф-5Е и Су-15 для сравнения размеров =)

----------


## Kasatka

Друзья, а что мне под сухарика подвесить из ракет? Какая была обычная подвеска?

----------


## Serega

> Друзья, а что мне под сухарика подвесить из ракет? Какая была обычная подвеска?


 - тут, серега, можно совсем не морочиться. В этом смысле су-15 - самолет крайне скучный.

Под внешние крыльевые пилоны подвесь Р-98 Р и Т (две разные чтобы), под маленькие внутренние пилоны Р-60. Да и всё.

В принципе - можно усугуьить контейнерами УПК-250 под фюзель. Но у тя может их и нету, да и летали они с ними не так чтобы аж всегда.

вот фотка - никаких наворотов по подвесу там нет.

----------


## Kasatka

Серега спасибо

Контейнеры в наборе есть

но я думал сделать модель перехватчика корейского боинга.. хотя там вроде простой Су-15 был

В наборе есть ракеты, надо посмотреть насколько они "правильные"

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот ссылку потерял... словом, по воспоминаниям, на перехват он вроде пошел с "радийной" и "тепловой", то бишь - Р-98Р и Т.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Смотря какого Боинга "убивца" делать. Если Сахалинского - то там был не ТМ, Осипович летел на простом Су-15 с треугольным крылом, причем даже не прошедшим модернизацию до полного уровня вооружения Су-15ТМ, то есть у него были только два пушечных контейнера УПК-23-250 и пара Р-98Р(Т) и не было Р-60.


А вот Карельского Боинга подстрелил Су-15ТМ ракетой Р-60, там был полный набор вооружения.

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, на той декали что ты мне присылал самолет Осиповича указан как ТМ, хотя я понимаю, что декаль старая.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да, была ошибка такая и у нас, в те времена, когда она рисовалась со всех сторон утверждалось что это был ТМ, потом позже в МА вышло интервью с Осиповичем, где он сказал что это был простой "мустанг" - Су-15 ранних серий, именно поэтому ему пришлось отставать от Боинга на 11 километров пока не сработал захват ТГСН  ракеты Р-98 и менно поэтому ракета с довольно большой БЧ нафик отбила крыло попав в двигатель Боинга.

1-я АЭ 777-го ИАП была вооружена Су-15, вторая Су-15ТМ, причем даже в репортажах Тихомирова (программа Время) на третий день показывали только Су-15ТМ. Далее через Гордона и Бутовского все (в том числе и мы) стали множить этот вариант - красный 17 Су-15ТМ как "убивец Боингов".

В аналогичной ситуации с другим корейским Боингом над Карелией Су-15ТМ лупанул ракетой Р-60, в результате посекло фюзеляж (убив двух пассажиров), но самолет не развалился в воздухе а сел на лед озера.

Так что, Серега, тут увы машину Осиповича не сделаешь,

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда известен б\н самолета Осиповича? Т.е. насколько точно, что это "борт 17"? А то у меня есть фото Су-15 с другим б\н, и его тоже представляли как "самолет Осиповича". (тьфу, честно говоря, уже тошнит от этого словосочетания. И, что все так вцепились в этот борт? Самолет как самолет, ничего необычного в нем нет).

----------


## Котков Андрей

Как минимум из  интервью самого Осиповича - Мир Авиации 2005-1

----------


## Барс

> - тут, серега, можно совсем не морочиться. В этом смысле су-15 - самолет крайне скучный.
> Под внешние крыльевые пилоны подвесь Р-98 Р и Т (две разные чтобы), под маленькие внутренние пилоны Р-60. Да и всё.
> В принципе - можно усугуьить контейнерами УПК-250 под фюзель. Но у тя может их и нету, да и летали они с ними не так чтобы аж всегда.
> вот фотка - никаких наворотов по подвесу там нет.


Насколько помню "учебку", усугубить можно только для красивости. В реале либо 2 пары ракет, либо пара ракет и контейнеры.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как минимум из  интервью самого Осиповича - Мир Авиации 2005-1


Не возьмусь спорить с летчиком, но, мне кажется, что Осипович уже столько напутал в своих "показаниях", что уже не знаешь, чему и верить.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо, наверное тогда буду делать борт из Астрахани.

Или что нить по фоткам

----------


## Kasatka

посмотрел сегодня на ракеты

98МР - неправильная форма головки ракеты, переднего и основного оперения. Длина - ОК, радиус - ОК



98МТ - длинее на 3мм, неправильная форма переднего и основного оперения, хотя размах основного - ОК, радиус - ОК.



Р-60 - короче на 2мм, размах оперения ОК, слегка неверная форма переднего оперения



Буду "пилить"

----------


## AkAr

Привет! У ТМ движки Р-13 выглядят совершенно по другому, в Соколе на Сахалине были только простые Су-15,ТМ там никогда не было!!!! борт Осиповича был из последних серий "простого", т.е. станция Орел-Д (нос не "оживальный"), киль как у простого, а крыло с наплывом. как ТМмовское со сдувом погранслоя с закрылков, носовая стойка- одинарная. без МРК соответственно, движки Р-11 (в форсажной камере стабилизаторы пламени с Р-13 выглядят почти одинаково) сверху на фюзеляже большие длинные взх/заборники. Крайние модификации Су-15 дооборудовались Р-60 на ремзаводе в Новоссибирске. Стандартное вооружение (строевое)- по Р-98Р и Т и либо 2 Р-60 либо 2 контейнера УПК-250-23. ПТБ подвешивались крайне редко на перегонах. Осипович с БД взлетал с 98ми и УПК (подвеска под аэростаты. коротко АДА). Моя инфа абсолютно достоверна (не размышлизмы на тему)

----------


## Nazar

*AkAr*

Приветствую на сайте. А есть инфа по Миг-31, которых вроде то-же поднимали на перехват КАL 007. Или я не прав?

----------


## AkAr

Nazar

Привет! МиГ-31 тогда на ДВ небыло. Первый полк в нашем регионе как раз и был  Сахалинский Сокол, (первый после Правдинска, он принадлежал Саваслейке), один отряд, потом АЭ году так в 84м, 2 другие были сначала на Су-15, потом, потихоньку и их "переобули". Наш 865 ИАП начал с Су-15ТМ переходить на 31е в 85м( две АЭ) и к 89му полк уже полностью был на МиГах. А вообще, если представить, что были бы 31е здесь в то время- такая "дура" для нашей станции- подарок судьбы! параметры цели- мечта экипажа! расстрел "в любой позе", как в камасутре! Ладно, что-то меня понесло.
Да, чуть не забыл, от нас Сушки поднимали, но поздно и очень долго начальники думали, так что передали цель по эстафете сначала Смирныху(МиГ-23МЛД, северная часть Сахалина), потом Соколу. Подозреваю, что на "ушах стояла" и Сов.Гавань,и курильский Буревестник, и Чугуевка, и Золотая Долина с Угловкой

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо за инфу! Но борт Осиповича я и не буду делать. Будет обычный ТМ. Движки переделываю :))

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот это правильно!

----------


## Kasatka

обычно ли было у Су-15ТМ на стоянке чтобы тормозные щитки были выпущены?

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет................

----------


## FLOGGER

Сергей, так Вы не закончили эту модель? А в каком она состоянии сейчас?

----------


## Kasatka

Пока не закончил =) Жду волну вдохновения =) в принципе осталось на носу расшивку нанести, подправить ее кое-где на фюзеляже, сделать стойки и можно красить.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понял, спасибо. Буду ждать.

----------

